# Online printing vs. Local printing



## Ink Floyd (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I work for a screen printing company called Ink Floyd and we're trying to figure out ways to compete against these online giants.

My question is what is the main appeal about the online shops? Is it the price, quantities, ease? Is the quality even any good?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

I have not noticed any great deal of online ordering of custom shirts in my area. I have had people bring copies of designs they got online and ask if i can do it. I don't copy their designs, but I can usually satisfy them with somthing similar.


----------



## PDAIndy (Nov 5, 2009)

We've had a few clients switch to online printing and then come back to us. Part of the appeal of online ordering is both the low minimums and the lower prices. However, a lot of the online stores use heat press designs that don't last long and really don't look good at all (but they are comparatively inexpensive). We always remind our clients that because we do in house screen-printing, our quality is excellent and their designs will last longer. Hope this helps!


----------



## RVP (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree with online stores heat pressing. They look terrible after awhile. But sometimes customers just want it quick. Oh well. Sell the hell out of your shop.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> compete against these online giants.


Which online giants?



> My question is what is the main appeal about the online shops? Is it the price, quantities, ease? Is the quality even any good?


For 1000's of customers, the quality is great. 

You may not need to "compete" with them directly, but just get a niche part of the market that you can serve well.

There are lots of different online printers that do different things, so it's hard to say which features you might need to take notice of.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

You need to make it easy to do business with your company. If a consumer is wanting some shirts & they find a site where they can get it all done online, never talk to a human a lot of consumers are going to take that option. It is a time thing.

that said.. which online giants ? 
For any printer, I would say a real live ready to order t-shirt designer and order system online is going to increase sales, I don't think it matters if the company offering it is a "giant" or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

how do small retailers compete with Wal-Mart?
They don't on WM's turf ( price), so go where they are not.

Same as on line printers. First order is a pig in a poke....what happens if order is wrong, late, addional prices added ( this happens alot )

the idea is ...be the king of your niche, talk to your customers AFTER the sale, handle problems quickly, let them see and feel samples. Generally people want to deal with people. If you get a price whore with no loyalty, move on. Learn when to fire customers. Below a certain margin or pain threshhold...let them go .

if you do that and ..market ..market..market..
you will be fine 

ps: I like to include something free and usually humorous...funny card, key ring, inexpensive but a complete surprise that they remember and talk about


----------



## Ink Floyd (Jul 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> \
> ps: I like to include something free and usually humorous...funny card, key ring, inexpensive but a complete surprise that they remember and talk about


 haha I like that!


----------



## Ink Floyd (Jul 29, 2009)

The giants I'm talking about I guess are cafepress and printmojo and most importantly, Storenvy - The Social Store Community


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

and Zazzle and Spreadshirt...and many more coming....can't let them be a factor in your business plan


----------



## solomon_schwartz (Nov 24, 2009)

i am in the screen-printing business, and i can tell you 1 thing; very few online stores will give you the quality as an in house screen-printer.
so you should be confident with your in-house business.

(my business is actually an in-house business, & giving the opportunity to buy online as well, so we combined easy & quality)


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Ink Floyd said:


> The giants I'm talking about I guess are cafepress and printmojo and most importantly, Storenvy - The Social Store Community


Don't most these focus on selling 1-2 pieces to a consumer ? Is that the market you are in, selling 1-2 individual pieces to a consumer. Am I wrong ? I don't think people go on cafepress and order 500 of the same shirt


----------



## Ink Floyd (Jul 29, 2009)

dptk said:


> Don't most these focus on selling 1-2 pieces to a consumer ? Is that the market you are in, selling 1-2 individual pieces to a consumer. Am I wrong ? I don't think people go on cafepress and order 500 of the same shirt


 I'm not sure about cafepress, but I know storenvy works just like a local print shop except for being strictly online.


----------



## hurfer (Dec 7, 2009)

wow, so we are enemy #1 now. haha

The reason Storenvy seems to be a giant, is because we offer pretty much the highest quality printing you will find anywhere. Our clients love the work we do for them so they are always recommending us to others. 

I have been printing for 18 years and my 3 head printers have been printing for 16-18 years as well. It all comes with time. Don't worry so much about we are doing & find what you do best & push it.


----------

